
Show HN: Math Interactive – An intuitive math reference - nikolajvonholck
https://appellante.com/mathinteractive/
======
runehoejlund
Hi Show HN

We're three students who have spent the last couple of years developing this
interactive math app for high school level. The app lets you explore
interactive illustrations and learn how to solve both simple and difficult
math problems through elegant solutions. Next to our studies we have spent
hours writing the more than 200 articles with detailed descriptions, examples
of solved problems and thorough proofs. Try it for free on the App Store.

A lot of work has been put into this, so we’re absolutely thrilled to hear
your feedback and ideas!

